# WHY will you not MOVE??? And other stories. :3



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

So... I was sitting here just a few minutes ago before I turned the light off in my room wondering why my newest fish seems not to grasp the concept of motor skills. I mean, he must be moving at some point, because everytime you look at him, he's hovering in a new spot. But that's just it. All he does is hover. I have yet to see him move a single time since I took him out of that disgustingly small KK I bought not thinking it would look so small once he was in it. 

He looks stoic and all. He looks like a fishie crusader, except for that single time when I moved my face up close to the glass and he freaked out and ran away. I think I woke him up. So instead of making a concerned thread and spamming up the betta care with my odd little dude, I'm just going to make a journal about how long it takes him to move. And probably his eating habits, since those are on par with his swimming habits... >.> *is starting to worry, but figuring it must be the fact that he's new* Let this be declared DAY 6! 

I'll also chronicle the other entertaining things my bettas do. Like... DOWF 2.0!~ Phaistos has been spending all day today staring plaintively at the top of the tank like that will magically give him more food. Harmonia has been eating bubbles literally for every waking moment of her day. Spiridion won't stop biting me (I'm not egging it on. Nope, not this chick). Hermes is probably stupid. And Erasmos is just chill. I think he looks over at Hermes, on the other side of the divider, and wonders what happened to his brain. :/ Because Hermes isn't the most intelligent fish, God bless him. c: 

Let's also throw out this disclaimer: If anyone thinks I'm insulting my fish here, I am most certainly not! I love my fish-babies. Very much. <333 They just have been in an incredible intelligence rut, lately. Lol.



OTHER DISCLAIMER- About Atreus, don't flame me and say I must not be caring for him right. He lives in five gallons of a heated ten gallon tank with twice daily offered feedings and clean water and plenty of places to hide, which he certainly utilizes. He's colored up more since I bought him, which I think is strange considering his behavior. He doesn't have any external signs of illness. He's just a late bloomer, I think.


----------



## Spook (Dec 30, 2011)

Haha, your newest betta sounds a lot like mine.  My boy, Mephisto, has starting swimming around a lot more, but he still refuses to eat on day 7. I'm sure it's just a matter of time!

I love your bettas' names, by the way! My husband and I decided to name our fish after demon mythology.


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahaha, our boys are so funny. Atreus is a double tail, so his dorsal and anal fins are both insane. Once, I looked at him without really looking at him and thought he had to be dead. Lol. He wasn't. Just doing his impersonation of a statue. 

Thank you about their names! I love etymology, and especially etymology of Greek names. I pulled their names from pretty much all over the Greek language and culture. I like your little dude's name. I assume that's him in your avvi? He's beautiful!


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

This is day seven of owning Atreus, and he still seems to be in the throes of a debilitating indentity crisis. I don't understand. Does he realize he's a betta? Does he think he's one of the plants? I would love to know. 

My boys in the big tank all kind of got together and decided to be super cute and make it impossible to hold it against them that I was thinking they were stupid last night. Even Phaistos is in an alarmingly good mood, which makes me wonder if he's got something up his fishie sleeve... >.> 

Banana Fish and Harmonia put on a broadway worthy show for me this morning. Their tanks are right next to each other, so when they dance at me, it often looks like they're synchronized with each other. It's super cute.  

Spiridion hasn't bitten me much today. I avoided him because of all the rearranging I had done before. He has gotten the taste for flesh. ;-; 

And Merv the lava lamp is just getting turned on again after a few days of being off because I kind of forgot about him. As punishment, he's making me wait extra long for bubbles. Jerk. >.>


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

So... this morning, I finally got my little dude to eat. I gave some pellets to Spiridion, and walked away and fed the rest of the fish. But as I was closing the little pouch, Atreus was swimming up to the feeding hole and looking up. So I went over there, fully expecting him to run away again, but he didn't. He just sat there and watched me carefully. 

I dropped in a few pellets, and he didn't seem to know what to do with them.... He figured out, though, that if he nudges them with his nose, they sink and he likes to chase them. Lol. So funny. 

Harmonia is queen of dramatics. I woke up a little late this morning, and she was sulking around her tank like someone killed her puppy. So I went over there with the food pouch in my hand and she immediately started dancing and jumping. Drama queen was just hungry and mad that I fed her late.~


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Fish are so entertaining :lol:


----------



## KMJBandmooch (Jan 8, 2012)

i hope my fish does this for me


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahaha, be careful what you wish for! These dudes are crazy. 

I changed Banana Fish's water today and after he got done acting like it was the end of the world, he danced non stop for a good two hours. It was crazy cute, but slightly alarming. I couldn't tell at first if he was being happy or dying.  He must have been happy, because he stopped and didn't die.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, they're pretty funny.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Erin...the way you talk about your fish cracks me up. You have a group of comedians on your hands! :lol:


----------

